
The Diversity–Innovation Paradox in Science - kklisura
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/04/10/1915378117
======
downerending
Kind of a weird take: The abstract asserts "diversity breeds innovation" as a
fact, but the introduction describes it as a "common hypothesis".

I have little doubt that (say) a physicist from Bangladesh has a far harder
time getting to the top of his field than an equally qualified one from the
UK. It's not clear, though, that diversity _per se_ improves the quality of
physics research.

------
CrazyStat
Full text available on arxiv.org:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.02063](https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.02063)

